# Where to buy near Saskatchewan



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

I found a source of linacoustic in Saskatoon, but they only sell 200 sq foot amounts or more. I also see that it is rated at only 1.5lbs which is only half as dense as OC 703 if I'm understanding correctly. I wonder if anybody knows where to buy materials in Saskatchewan. I'm looking for stuff to make flat traps, chunk traps and to cover front wall of the theater. 

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's one of the issues with Linacoustic is that it comes in rolls no matter what you actually need. 1.5 lb in that application for reflections will be fine.

Most likely in Canada, you'll want to check out mineral wool suppliers.

Bryan


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you

Would that mean Roxul type products. Any good ideas on where to start looking. I'll try the Roxul website and go from there for now.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Home Depot carries Roxul products according to their website.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Roxul is great if you can get it. There are a few others that I can't remember right now. I'll try to get my brain engaged and post back later.

Bryan


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Home Depot carries Roxul products according to their website.


Yes, The Home depot has it in Canada. however they sell out fast and are often out of the smaller stuff.


----------



## fredk (May 14, 2008)

For fiberboard, try Ottawa fibre to see if there is a dealer near you. They used to list their dealers, but it looks like you need to give them a call now.


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you all for all the help. Looks like I'll give Home Depot a try. I'm in no rush, so if they don't stock what I'm after then I can likely get them to order it in.


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

I thought of another question with regard to Linacoustic. 

I was going to get the 2 inch thickness to use on the front wall. Is it better to put it right against the wall or whould I put 2x2 strips behind it to bring it out from the wall a bit to improve the absorption. 

If I buy a roll I'll have more then enough for the front wall. Can I use it to make 2x4 foot panels for the side walls? Would I be giving up much compared to similar panels out of Roxul products?

I guess I'm trying to figure out whether I'd be better off to buy a roll of Linacoustic and use it for the front wall and for a few side panels or to just buy Roxul sheets? I'm guessing the Linacoustic is significantly less expensive and that's why people use it in home theaters. If it costs considerably less will I be giving up much in performance? If it costs the same, then I suspect it's better to go for Roxul sheets.


----------

